# East River 29 April ***Windy***



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Went out to East River today and caught only 8 Bass, missed another 5. The pics are some of the ones I caught, nothing over 3 pounds caught today. Used Strike King Finesse Worms in Blue Fleck and Red Plum. Normally I use Zoom Trick Worms but received a few free bags of these puppies and now it's my go-to finesse worm. Wind was whooping pretty strong. Went to Tom's Bayou and saw countless Bass just swimming around, no of them wanted to eat or be eaten. I was off the water by 11:30.

KsB :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

good report with great pics. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Good report, nice fish


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nicely done...


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice pics! Good job.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice


----------

